# HELP! Dog ate about 12 tootsie pops!



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

So, when I left Jerzey she was sleeping on the living room floor. Generally, I do not allow her access to the living room but since it was so late (10) and she was being well behaved I gave her access. When I just got back home (after having my car die on me... again! I just put a new battery in yesterday!) I found nearly 15 tootsie pop wraps and sticks on the floor. I totally forgot that my roommate keeps the lollipops in a jack-o-lantern Halloween thing on the side table. 

What should I do? I'm worried because there is chocolate in it and I know that can be poisonous to dogs. Do I take her to the e-vet? See how she does? I'm freaking out!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

if you're freaking out - first step would be to call the e-vet (i'm hoping you're on the phone now) rather than posting here near midnight or later when only 7 members are logged in.









just my personal opinion - she'll likely get a stomach ache and either throw some of them up or have some interesting poo tomorrow morning.

i'm not sure how 'pure' the chocolate in a tootsie pop is, by typically it takes quite a bit more to seriously harm a large dog











> Quote:White chocolate: 200 ounces per pound of body weight. It takes 250 pounds of white chocolate to cause signs of poisoning in a 20-pound dog, 125 pounds for a 10-pound dog.
> 
> Milk chocolate: 1 ounce per pound of body weight. Approximately one pound of milk chocolate is poisonous to a 20-pound dog; one-half pound for a 10-pound dog. The average chocolate bar contains 2 to 3 ounces of milk chocolate. It would take 2-3 candy bars to poison a 10 pound dog. Semi-sweet chocolate has a similar toxic level.
> 
> ...


http://www.dogownersdigest.com/news/library/chocolate-dog-poisoning.shtml


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I would call the e-vet and see what they say. They are usually very good about giving advice over the phone. They might tell you to make her throw up or they might tell you to watch for particular things or to bring her in but chances are pretty high they've dealt with something exactly like this before and can give you better advice than we can.









I hope she's ok!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Any update on Jerzey?


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

the amount of cocoa even in the chocolate variety is probably miniscule. 

TOOTSIE POPS – ASSORTED
Item # 1298

INGREDIENTS: Sugar, Corn Syrup, Partially Hydrogenated Soybean Oil, Citric Acid, Condensed Skim Milk, Cocoa, Whey, Artificial and Natural Flavors, Soya Lecithin, Artificial Colors (FDC Red #40, Yellow #5, Blue #1)

TOOTSIE POPS CHOCOLATE
Item #1297

INGREDIENTS: Sugar, Corn Syrup, Cocoa, Partially Hydrogenated Soybean Oil, Condensed Skim Milk, Whey, Artificial and Natural Flavors, Soya Lecithin


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I remember coming home one day and Clover had raided my daughters bedroom. She had a long coat with a mane and her mane had sucker sticks poking out! She must have eaten 10 tootsie pops, no ill effects. It was funny, the evidence was all over her!


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Jane-laughing out loud at the sticks all over !
I once came home and the candy dish was on the floor, there were Andes mints, candies etc in it, I was shocked. I guess it was too much temptation.








I DO think it takes quite alot of (especially) milk choco to poison a ddog. I remember one lady whose dog raided the Easter basket the big chocolate bunny in it and ate the whole thing, the Vet told her how many #'s of chocolate is harmful, it is quite alot for dogs our size. 
Now, if your dog raids a whole dark (pure) chocolate bar, I would call the Vet or even bring in. but they can probably tell you what to do over the phone.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Though that's alot of sweet, it's not alot of chocolate. So though there may be a bit of tummy upset, I think your dog will be fine (course I 'm not a vet i just pretend LOL).

We need to be more careful with large amounts of dark pure chocolate. Like a massive bar of semi-sweet or dark chocolate is bad. As soon as the candy companies start adding sugar, milk and other additives to make the chocolate less bitter and taste good, then those are also the varieties that have lesser amounts of the stuff that's bad for our dogs.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Long ago, I had my pit-shep mix who ate the majority of the box of chocolates from Valentines Day. Came home to MAJOR mess of runs in my _looong_ hallway in the mobile home. Gawd did that ever suck! But the dog showed no other ill effects and lived a long and healthy life with chocolates put up high after that!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Jerzey seems fine. She's playing with toys, running all over with Koji... no difference in her attitude. John said she had horrible poops (twice), which I expected but no vomiting, lethargy or anything that is making me worry too much.

I realize I should have called the e-vet but, considering I'm on here more often for advice, it was the first thing that popped into my head when I found this out. (Is that weird?) The e-vet should really come first but I guess I don't have much experience calling there so I never remember to think of it. 

Thanks for the stories of dogs eating chocolate with no ill effect. My parents' dog has done it a lot but *shrugs* seeing all those wrappers freaked me out. I'll continue to watch her for the next few days and at the first sign of anything other than bad poop she'll be in to the vet. 

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I am always cautious with the chocolate thing. "Saw" a medium sized dog ingest some chocolate on the boards once, real chocolate though. Had some digestive issues, everyone figured he was fine, it wasn't a lot of choc for his size. A week later the dog seizured and died - working theory is that it damaged his liver severely. 

Lots of dogs have no ill effect, but that doesn't help I'd your dog is the one that dies. 

So I always wonder if some kind of liver support right after would have helped that dog. It was rather tragic at the time, everyone thought the dog was fine.


----------

